# Carrier Air Not Cooling



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

We went on our first campout of the year where we needed the a/c. It worked fine the last time I used it in the fall. To make a long story short...reset on the power,green lite flashes 5 times, compressor does kick on, it feels cool but no where near cold. It feels like it needs a shot of freon. Carriers says it's not rechargeable and to replace the whole unit. So heres my question. Can I just replace the upper unit for $399 or do I need to replace the unit and inside cover for another $100.
Kip


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On an 07, somehow it should be under warranty. Carrier should be of more help than just replace a 1 year old unit. Whats your dealer saying?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Carrier air conditioners have a two year warranty.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

It's only for the original owner, which I'm not.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine unit did that once last year, I reset it by unpluging the 120v and the battary. It worked fine for months, untill last weekend and its now doing the same thing. Green light flashes 5 times, I don't think my compersor is turing on.

Once you reset it, it should cool fine, which makes me think the mechanical parts of the unit are fine. I reset mine 3 times last weekend.

I called a repair place and the guy told me that carrier had replaced a board free for a unit he worked on that did that same thing last year.

I'm still waiting for a call back, but in the meantine, I plan to call carrier and try to find out what the 5 blink code means.

Did you call someone that told you it needed recharging? Don't give up on it yet, I'm not.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I have tried the reset procedure a bunch of times. Each time the fan starts, then a couple of seconds later the compressor starts. The air coming from the vent feels cooler but not cold. It runs for a couple of minutes then the green lights start flashing 5 times. I called the local Carrier repair center and talked to service they told me it sounds like replacement as the units can't be recharged. My options are spend a couple of hundred to let them look at it (they told me aprox $850 for replacement) Or half that amount to replace the upper unit. And that's still my question can I just replace the upper unit?


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

To answer your question: the mechanical components (compressor, etc..) are in the upper unit. As long as the lower unit is compatible with the upper, there is no need to replace the lower unit---unless you have concerns with the warranty (i.e. if you get an entirely new Ac, you will get a 2-year warranty---I don't know what you get with a replaced upper unit---probably 90 days or the like)

But, contrary to what the Carrier rep tells you, the AC unit CAN be recharged, it's just not very easy since there are no taps; but you may be able to find someone to do it for less than $399 if you call around. You will most likely have to take it off the roof. You might not save $ in the long run, with recharge, though, since you can't be sure the leak is fixed.

Are you certain that you have good AC voltage?

If you're mechanically inclined, do a google search for your model with "service manual site:transportaircon.carrier.com"


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I was told that the five blink code is the one code NOT in the manual, and I couldn't find it in there either. I'm going to get a second opinion, I'll let you know what I find out. But they never suggested replacing anything but an electronic board, but, like I said, mine cools after I do a reset. Not for long mind you, and it take 2-3 minutes before its cool air, then flips off after 5 to 10 minutes. If your is blinking before a couple of minutes, it may just not have enouph time to get cooling.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

check out the service manual at transportaircon.carrier.com ALL the blink codes are in there


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, that had the blink 5 code, "Compresor Drive Malfunction". I was wrong before, my unit is not cooling at all. I reset it serveral times this weekend and it never cooled, and the compresor got HOT. The temp probe is in the fin just right.

It says in the AirV service manual that the compresor can be replaced. It says to use a self puncturing temporary valve, evacuate the system then clean, reattache, and recharge the system. It IS rechargable, its in their manual!

To answer the original question, I found you you can just get the upper unit and be fine.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do, try to get the compresor replaced, replace the top unit, or the entire thing. And if I replace the entire thing, is their something better than the Carrier? Would the wireing connections be the same? What have others done?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

having_fun said:


> And if I replace the entire thing, is their something better than the Carrier?


Personally, if I were to replace my AC, I'd replace it with a carrier: My Carrier has been working well for 4 years now. In my previous TT, I had a coleman, and it had a tendency to ice up. Of course, there's probably bad apples from each manufacturer.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Your probably right. We're going to Topsail in June and I want an A/C I can count on, talk about a ruined trip, its really, really hot down there in June! I'm leaning toward a total replacment. I don't want to risk going through this again after it gets warm and the places get busy with brocken A/C's, and its an ordeal to get the camper (we're seasonal, but pull out to travel) to the service center, a royal PIA.

I wish I could find a moble R/V service place, but then I worry about some guy, with a plummers crack, not knowing outbacks, crawleing all over my roof with a heavy A/C unit...... saying "don't worry, I can fix it, you'll be good to go....." , yea, back to the outback dealer to fix my roof!


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I found the upper unit on ebay for 485 shipped. I talked to the service guy there and he told me that it can be recharged and they usually charge around $150. But that might not fix the leak. He told me I could just replace the upper unit. Nothing really to it, Carrier only pays them for 3/4 of an hour for warrenty replacement. I'm leaning toward replacement in which I get a two year warrenty. . My trailer plug is really looking worn and I noticed the plug had a small crack starting. I did check my inside voltage and it was above 110v. For a second I thought I got lucky and didn't have enough voltage.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Quick follow up.....I got my new upper unit today. 4 bolts , a couple of wire plugs and a temp probe and it's cooling again. The hardest part..other than $480 bucks was getting the new unit up and the old unit down from the roof! I took me about a hour total.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

HogaRoo said:


> Quick follow up.....I got my new upper unit today. 4 bolts , a couple of wire plugs and a temp probe and it's cooling again. The hardest part..other than $480 bucks was getting the new unit up and the old unit down from the roof! I took me about a hour total.


Well you did better than I did. I found a mobile RV service and they came out and replaced the top unit. Did it right at our seasonal site. Unit cost was $525 and $75 for installation for a total of $609.00 with tax. Not so bad. They did a clean job, no marks on the roof at all, and no leaks. Plus I have someone to call if I have problems.

I call the "five blinks" the kiss of death, hope no one else gets it.

Did you have help getting it on the roof? I considered that but was worried about a warrenty issue with a self install. Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------

